# Reptile Expo in Tacoma, WA



## reptylefreek (Mar 6, 2010)

La Quinta Inn in tacoma. 10-5 
pdxreptileexpo.com for more info


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 7, 2010)

Seattle Metro Reptile Expo
La Quinta
1425 E. 27th St. Tacoma, WA 98421
Saturday - March 13, 2010


----------



## tortoisenerd (Mar 7, 2010)

Anyone planning to go? My husband and I are! We enjoyed the Northwest Captive Breeders Expo back in October. $6/person (there is a $1 off coupon here: http://pdxreptileexpo.com/htm/coupons.html) plus the money for gas is kinda pricey since I'm not allowed to get a tort and don't need any supplies, but it is so much fun. Maybe I'll even find the person who sold the awesome edible flowers for so cheap. I want to find out if they sell them besides at shows if by chance they live near me. According to the website this one is all captive bred too, which makes me happy. This is from 10am-5pm.


----------



## reptylefreek (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for the help posting about this Expo... wasn't sure what to right. I am definetly going and if I see a baby leopard tort I like I will probably get one. And I'm kinda hoping to see some tarantulas too


----------



## tertansin2 (Mar 13, 2010)

I went it was a pretty good show. They had 3 Burmese Star Tortoise (Geochelone platynota. I think 1 was a month old and the other 2 were a yr. old.


----------



## reptylefreek (Mar 13, 2010)

I saw those... Next to the only two Leopards in the entire show. I was a little disappointed... That place was so packed you could barely get next to a table. Are Burm Stars really a thousand dollars a peice or was that for all three? I was for sure I was going home with a baby leopard since the like main pic on the website was a clutch of baby leopards. Well I hope for a bigger venue next year.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Mar 14, 2010)

Also disappointed. Spent more time waiting in line (got there exactly at 10am) then we did walking around the show! Not much to see if you are only into torts. I was hoping to find edible flowers like the last NWCBE, but no luck. Didn't spend any money besides the admission fee (didn't feel like I got my money's worth). I did however take some photos. Most came out horribly due to the crowds and my photo abilities. 

Saw the following (going off what the signs said): Leopard, Burmese Star, Asian Black Mountain Tortoise, Indian Star, Marginated, Black Mountain Tortoise, Map Turtle, and some type of Cooter (photo was too out of focus to post). Looking forward to the October 16&17 Captive Breeders Show in Puyallup (we went last year as our first tort show and liked it) and the June 19&20 Emerald City Reptile Expo in the Lake City area of Seattle. No link for the NWCBE yet but I have one for the Emerald City one' I am particularly excited for this one because supposedly they will have speakers.

http://emeraldcityreptileexpo.com/


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 14, 2010)

I was excited about going the first year I moved here...drove 400 miles was seriously disappointed. I asked for my money back, that year they had 2 Sulcata one big one and a baby for sale, said then I wouldn't ever go back...saw more white mice then anything else. I did get a big half log for $10 tho


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 14, 2010)

$400 for a Manouria hatchling???? I'm seriously underpriced. Guess I'll have to up my price (if I get any fertile eggs, that is!)


----------



## reptylefreek (Mar 14, 2010)

Are Burm Stars really 1000 for a hatchling or was that for all three. That lady selling the Leopards and Mt. torts. was not too friendly to me. I was standing there for 10 min. waiting to ask her a couple questions. She was interested in me until a guy next to me had questions she couldn't answer and I did. Then she wouldn't talk to me after that. I think I'm gonna drive to the Willsonville show in august. Hey MAGGIE, is this show worth driving three hours to, or have you not been? I think its hosted by the same group.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 14, 2010)

The Wilsonville show is alright. There's a lot of people, too many for me, but I've gone three times and there were tortoises and stuff for tortoise people to look at. I will go again if someone will remind me when it's time...but I'm not sure it's worth a 3 hour drive. For me it's about an hour maybe 45 minutes if the cops are stopped eating donuts somewhere...


----------



## reptylefreek (Mar 14, 2010)

Good to know Maggie... If I remember I'll write a thing in here. Oh and up here (WASHINGTON) cops are too good for donuts. They like to gather around starbucks. They travel from different counties just to meet up at my neighborhood starbucks. Definetly slows traffic... lol


----------



## spikethebest (Mar 15, 2010)

sorry the show was such a disappointment. maybe try to hit up the southern california shows. i promise they are much bigger, more torts, and people ALWAYS have huge numbers of leopard hatchlings for sale. make a weekend vacation out of it.


----------



## Floof (Mar 15, 2010)

Sorry the expo was so disappointing to you all, but I think it turned out great. (Then again, I was looking at a lot more than just turtles and tortoises! )

It had a great turn-out for such a little show, especially its debut--I didn't get there until two or three hours after it'd opened, and it was jam-packed (and, according to another patron, that was just _half_ of what it was an hour or two earlier!). I couldn't even squeeze into the Deer Fern Farms table until an hour after we arrived! The expo was definitely worth the 2 or 3 hour drive to get there and the $7 to get in (and I'm not saying that just because I got a lot of supplies I needed, lol). =)

Here are some pics from the expo...





(Yes, that's a baby BTS in with the Russian torts... I don't get it, either.)




My favorite part of the expo... Ohmygosh. It's a pile o' eeny-weeny BABIES!! I <3 boas..




This little Beardie was a little bit insane... So cute! LOL!




Oh noes, the rosy boa's trying to pick the lock...





Now for the June expo... I'll be driving 4 hours to get to that one. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 15, 2010)

June expo where? I'm always up for a 4 hour drive...


----------



## Floof (Mar 15, 2010)

maggie3fan said:


> June expo where? I'm always up for a 4 hour drive...



Up in north Seattle... Probably a bit more than a 4 hour drive for you...  (Actually, come to think of it, probably a bit more than a 4 hour drive for me, too!)
Kate posted a link earlier, but here it is again: http://emeraldcityreptileexpo.com/
It's on the 19th and 20th (right in time for my birthday, lol!).


----------



## reptylefreek (Mar 16, 2010)

Thats a quick drive for me. Maybe I will try that one out and then decide if I still wanna go to the Oregon one. I also was trying to look at multiple pets. I wanted to pick up a few Taratulas, another Leopard Gecko and possibly a monitor. I just really hate having to push through crowds to get to a table. Well better luck next time


----------



## Floof (Mar 16, 2010)

reptylefreek said:


> Thats a quick drive for me. Maybe I will try that one out and then decide if I still wanna go to the Oregon one. I also was trying to look at multiple pets. I wanted to pick up a few Taratulas, another Leopard Gecko and possibly a monitor. I just really hate having to push through crowds to get to a table. Well better luck next time



If crowds are such an issue for you, it would probably be a good idea altogether to avoid the smaller shows (Wilsonville and this last one--the "one day only" shows in small venues like hotel conference rooms)... IME, those ones are packed ridiculously full no matter what. (Then, my experience is a bit limited--I've only been to two so far... Saturday's Tacoma show and the Wilsonville show last August). The Puyallup expo this last October (my first time going to it) wasn't too bad, crowds-wise.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 16, 2010)

I went to the Puyallup show and was disappointed in that too but at least it wasn't so packed you can't move. But I want to see tortoises at a reptile show, not mice and spiders...
we sure have a list of places to go to now...thanks for posting that...


----------



## tortoisenerd (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow I'd love to know what shows you've been to that the Puyallup one was disappointing (I assume the big Cali ones) since I thought the Puyallup one was pretty cool but of course could have more torts....this Tacoma one only kept me entertained about 1/3 of the time as the Puyallup one! Wish I went to a tort show when I lived in Cali growing up....seems like those are as good as it gets, maybe that and Arizona (the other place I've lived but didn't make it to any shows there either)?


----------



## Floof (Mar 17, 2010)

tortoisenerd said:


> Wow I'd love to know what shows you've been to that the Puyallup one was disappointing (I assume the big Cali ones) since I thought the Puyallup one was pretty cool but of course could have more torts....this Tacoma one only kept me entertained about 1/3 of the time as the Puyallup one! Wish I went to a tort show when I lived in Cali growing up....seems like those are as good as it gets, maybe that and Arizona (the other place I've lived but didn't make it to any shows there either)?



Or Florida. The King of Reptile Expos, lol. I'd live in Florida just to go to some of their shows... (Sigh!)

California expos would ruin our dinky little expos for anyone, lol. The Puyallup one is the biggest I've been to, and I thought it was amazing. I can't imagine what the *smaller* Cali & Florida expos look like (probably bigger than Puyallup), let alone the big ones... (Like Daytona... DROOL...)


----------

